# airline fares



## bevans (Jan 16, 2012)

I am currently planning a trip from San Francisco to Amsterdam in the spring. I can book a flight to Brussels which flies direct from SFO to Amsterdam then a hop to Brussels cheaper than the flight only to Amsterdam? So do you just book this and skip the flight to Brussels, I assume you do not have to take the flight? Thanks, Curt


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 16, 2012)

This is called hidden city ticketing and violates the airline rules.  You might get away with it a few times if travelling OW, but on a RT, most airlines will cancel your return trip after you miss one segment.  If there is enough difference in price, you might just grab a train back to Amsterdam from Brussels, and maybe spend a few hours seeing the highlights of Brussels in the process.  It is about a three hour train ride and gets you into central Amsterdam.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, the next segment of your flight will be cancelled. So that could be your trip back home. You can prevent this if you inform the airline that you will not be able to fly the segment from Amsterdam to Brussels. Then they will have to change your ticket and you will have to pay for the change. The costs for changing might be high, depending on your ticket and airline company. By then your ticket might be much more expensive than a return ticket from San Francisco to Amsterdam! So you really have to check this carefully. Otherwise just buy the ticket to Brussels and indeed take a train to Amsterdam. But these costs you have to take into account as well. So I really don't know if it still is profitable.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 16, 2012)

For the reasons given, I've only once done what you're asking about doing . . . and that was on my return home so that if anything got canceled, I was left stranded or figuring a way to get home.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 17, 2012)

*yes*

What Carolinian said LOL !


Just reaffirming.


----------



## bevans (Jan 28, 2012)

The second leg of this trip involves a train from de Gaulle to Brussels so is the train station near the airport? Thanks, Curt


----------



## bevans (Jan 28, 2012)

Another flight to Brussels from San Francisco is SFO to Paris de Gaulle and a train from de Gaulle to Brussels. Is the train terminal near the airport and has anybody taken this train ride? Thanks, Curt


----------



## Margariet (Jan 29, 2012)

bevans said:


> The second leg of this trip involves a train from de Gaulle to Brussels so is the train station near the airport? Thanks, Curt



You prefer the long way! Nor fat, but extra costs and extra time and hassle. Must be a very cheap ticket!

Have a look at this one: http://www.brussels.info/airport-to-brussels/

Google is your friend.


----------



## Margariet (Jan 29, 2012)

bevans said:


> Another flight to Brussels from San Francisco is SFO to Paris de Gaulle and a train from de Gaulle to Brussels. Is the train terminal near the airport and has anybody taken this train ride? Thanks, Curt



Train from Paris to Brussels is fast but costs money and time of course. I really can't think it will be cheaper this way to get to Amsterdam! All the traveling and time it consumes. There are lots of flights every day from the US to Amsterdam every day. Amsterdam is our national airport and I would never use the construction you are thinking of to fly to San Francisco. I always fly directly.


----------



## bevans (Jan 29, 2012)

I am sorry that I was not clear in my previous post but my destination has changed to Brussels. There does not seem to be direct flights from SFO to BRU and one of the options is Air France to Paris and then a train to Brussels. I was just wondering about the train connection part of the trip. Sorry for the confusion. Thanks, Curt


----------



## Margariet (Jan 29, 2012)

bevans said:


> I am sorry that I was not clear in my previous post but my destination has changed to Brussels. There does not seem to be direct flights from SFO to BRU and one of the options is Air France to Paris and then a train to Brussels. I was just wondering about the train connection part of the trip. Sorry for the confusion. Thanks, Curt



The TGV runs directly between De Gaulle and Brussels Zuid. Or take the Thalys between Paris Nord and Brussels. Then you have to take the RER metro first between De Gaulle and Paris Nord. Just google for the Thalys ste and the TGV sites. Compare travel time, costs and which station in Brussels is best for you.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 29, 2012)

A great site for info on connections into various cities from their airport is:

www.toandfromtheairport.com


----------



## MaryH (Mar 6, 2012)

CDG now has a TGV terminal and it takes about 10 minutes to walk from one of the other 2 terminals there and you can get direct train to Brussels.

Not sure but think the last time I took it it was 1-1.5 hrs by train.


----------

